# Auditing



## patstrubberg (Nov 13, 2011)

When audting the physician states no CV tenderness (costovertebral angle).  Using 1997 audting sheet what bullet (if any) woiuld you assign for this?  Thanks.  Pat:


----------



## rthames052006 (Nov 14, 2011)

I would count that as the 3rd bullet in GI.

Examination for presence or absence of hernia.


----------



## ajfinn0216 (Nov 14, 2011)

rthames052006 said:


> I would count that as the 3rd bullet in GI.
> 
> Examination for presence or absence of hernia.



****************************************************************
I'm not sure that I understand how you get examination for presence or absence of hernia for CVA tenderness as defined below............

Kidney punch or CVA Tenderness is elicited when gently tapping the area of the back overlying the kidney producing pain in people with an infection around the kidney (perinephric abscess) or pyelonephritis or renal stone. Since the kidney lies directly below this area, known as the costovertebral angle, tapping disturbs the inflamed tissue causing pain.

Angie Finnigan, CCS-P, CPMA, CPC


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 14, 2011)

It's odd that there's not really a bullet for this - I guess the closest I'd get is with Examination of abdomen, with notation of masses or tenderness. Kidneys are technically in the abdominal cavity, and I don't see anything else that really fits...


----------



## rthames052006 (Nov 15, 2011)

ajfinn0216 said:


> ****************************************************************
> I'm not sure that I understand how you get examination for presence or absence of hernia for CVA tenderness as defined below............
> 
> Kidney punch or CVA Tenderness is elicited when gently tapping the area of the back overlying the kidney producing pain in people with an infection around the kidney (perinephric abscess) or pyelonephritis or renal stone. Since the kidney lies directly below this area, known as the costovertebral angle, tapping disturbs the inflamed tissue causing pain.
> ...



I was given that information from a specific carrier seminar.


----------



## rthames052006 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Your suggestion seems like a better fit*



btadlock1 said:


> It's odd that there's not really a bullet for this - I guess the closest I'd get is with Examination of abdomen, with notation of masses or tenderness. Kidneys are technically in the abdominal cavity, and I don't see anything else that really fits...



Seems like a better fit, I wonder if I wrote the info from the carrier behind under/behind the wrong bullet in GI.

That could be... thanks for your observation as always B


----------

